# Eukanuba or Pro Plan



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Which do you feed your dog?


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Pro Plan from when he was pup to now -- fed by pro -- great coat -- very healthy


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

We just had a huge poll (323 respondents) where 55% indicated they fed pro plan. It's at http://retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=41274.


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

Good.

Very good!

Maybe not so good?


----------



## Georgia Smith (Feb 22, 2007)

I read the various posts on the poll. I've no doubt Purina Pro is excellent . I'm wondering if I switch, what additional benefits I can expect to see. Like I said, I am not unhappy with off the grocery store shelf Purina One. Dog is healthy, with good coat, condition and weight, says vet. i.e. if it ain't broke.....
G


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

All Pro Plan here- 1 on Perf, 2 on L&R.
G- I'm not really sure. I think PurinaONE is a decent food but, honestly, if you run your dogs hard (i.e. everyday or trials and tests, etc.) I don't think it has enough protein and fat to sustain. ONE doesn't make a Perf (30/20) mix and that's why I prefer Pro Plan. Plus, I get it for about the same price per bag (sometimes cheaper) as I would ONE.

Just my 2c


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Neither*

Neither. I have used both, but have a local food Pro Pac that is better.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Maybe you foodies will be interested in this. Do another search and look for food polls. You will see that more folks here feed PP than other brands. There just might be a reason for that.;-)


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

I know, not one of the choices....but....been on diamond for several years but am giving some of Black Gold's new formulas a try and am really liking the results.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm a EUK man.......


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

badbullgator said:


> Maybe you foodies will be interested in this. Do another search and look for food polls. You will see that more folks here feed PP than other brands. There just might be a reason for that.;-)



Large advertising budget and availability would play a major reason. 

You would be surprised at the reasons people will give why they feed a particular brand. 
One reason I have gotten is my dog food company gives away little tote bags and such at the shows. 
My dog food company puts me up in a hotel in New York for the major dog show. Even though the person stated that they weren't always happy with the product.
My dog food company gives me $7.00 checks for the belonging to the club. ? If they could afford to give that much off everyone else must be really getting raked. 
It has something in it that makes my dogs teeth whiter so I don't have to clean them.


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

I have tried both in the past (EUK and PP). I have found Nuntri Source to be much better and cost less.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Opinions about dog foods are like buttholes. Everyone has one. I try to support the companys that support are sports. I feed Eukanuba to my young dogs. I really think their are better foods but Ive always had good stools and good results with it. Ive dome resaerch on all of it and am more confused now.


----------



## FowlDawgs (Oct 22, 2007)

I currently feed Pro Plan Perf, but when I have to go buy another bag for my choco hunny we're going back to Euk Sporting. PP is alright, but Mojo doesn't really like it and I liked the way Euk made her coat and teeth look better than with the PP. But, who cares what you feed your dog as long as it gets its nutritional value and is healthy.

Cory


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I feed Euk and Iams products because I can buy them wholesale and delivered (and stacked in the barn) to me. The distributor also carries, crates, leads, treats, toys, etc. - almost everything you'd find in PetSmart, but I can buy at cost.

I can buy the Professional bags of some foods, but with products that don't come that way, I can participate in the breeder program (save UPCS for rebate checks, which I then submit when I buy more). Just leave the check/coupons for the driver, who is a great guy.

HUGE convenience factor - plus my dogs have always done well on Euk.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Pro Plan Performance. Have used Eukanuba in the past. Both are good whatever works for anyone's situation whether due to availability, rebates, endurance, coat or whatever is the way for them to go.


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

I fed Pro Plan for 22 years and I now have 15 Purina Hats, 6 Purina Jackets, 57 Purina Whistle lanyards, 3 15' x 15' Purina tents, 3 Columbia White Purina Rain Gear, and 9 white Purnia Handling Jackets and 4 pair of Purina Checker Board boxer shorts, I realize that I pay 10-15 dollars a bag more and I am sure that my dog likes the way I look. My dogs do not eat advertising and so I changed to Black Gold-50# not 37 1/2 # and a cost of $24 per bag not $38. So far the last 3 FC/AFC Double Header bitches have not lost weight.


----------



## camhuff (Apr 4, 2007)

I used to use Euk, but it got so EXPENSIVE I had to change to Hi-Pro. Got the same results for 1/2 the money.


----------

